

Ask HN: Are you overweight? - halotrope


======
ollysb
It's taken a fair amount of work this year but my BMI is 21. I follow the
starting strength program (bar bell lifts 3 times a week), 1 hour cardio 5-6
times a week and the seven minute workout[1] 6 afternoons a week.

[1] [http://7-min.com/](http://7-min.com/)

------
hellofunk
Well that certainly depends on your particular interpretation of the widely
overloaded term "overweight." No one has ever suggested that I'm overweight,
usually saying I'm thin. But when you look at official BMI recommendations, I
am actually on the borderline of being overweight, at the very top of the
"normal" range. If everyone was judged against these guidelines, it would
probably increase significantly the number of people who are considered
overweight.

~~~
ionised
> Well that certainly depends on your particular interpretation of the widely
> overloaded term "overweight."

Yup. The problem with the BMI is it doesn't take into account the variety of
lifestyles people have.

For example, a lifter is going to weigh a lot more than the average person
simply by increased muscle mass and would probably be considered overweight or
even obese by BMI standards.

~~~
jgroszko
As a lifter with a BMI of 26, it's not a very useful metric. Last time I
measured my BF% with calipers it was around 9%...

Edit: Okay checked my spreadsheet, I misremembered. Honestly I don't track it
that closely

~~~
mromanuk
Highly unlikely that you are at 4%; is my understanding that you can be at 4%
BF for a short period of time:

[http://cdn.builtlean.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/body-
fat...](http://cdn.builtlean.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/body-fat-
percentage-picture-men-women.jpg)

~~~
jgroszko
Yeah not sure how accurate the calipers are, I pay more attention to if it's
going up/down than the absolute value.

------
HockeyPuck
No. I'm undertall

------
Tankenstein
No, in actually good shape. Lift 3 times a week, have a 6-pack.

------
ionised
A bit. Let myself slip recently with the lack of lifting and the boozing.

------
factorialboy
I used to be. Not anymore.

~~~
halotrope
What did you do about it?

------
beckler
My BMI is 29. So, unfortunately, my answer is yes.

------
kisamoto
No, normal weight, healthy and exercise often.

------
fixxer
I'm the right size for a boy my age.

------
halotrope
No, normal weight, healthy

------
efriese
No, I'm fluffy.

------
halotrope
Rather underweight

------
rhokstar
Nope.

But is HN itself overweight?

------
halotrope
No, I am ripped

------
blubbi2
Underweight

------
halotrope
Yes, a lot

------
halotrope
Yes

------
Amorymeltzer
Is this just Karma whoring?

~~~
halotrope
No. I wanted to make a poll but I don't have enough karma :)

------
gmarx
yes

